

Fuck Off As A Service - bogphanny
http://foaas.herokuapp.com/

======
hkmurakami
_Roadmap: Internationalization based on Accept-Language._

Ironically, if this could be done for certian languages for which there is no
simple analogue for "fuck off" (ex: Japanese, where you need an arsenal of
slang to suit the various occasions), it would be of great service to mankind.

------
foobarbazqux
/linus/:name/:from

Will return content of the form ':name, there aren't enough swear-words in the
English language, so now I'll have to call you perkeleen vittupää just to
express my disgust and frustration with this crap. - :from'

~~~
xenph
It appears to do this now, albeit brokenly.

~~~
foobarbazqux
Sweet!

> albeit brokenly

WE DO NOT BREAK USERSPACE!

------
zumth
And for extra effect, you can also include your own blink tag or javascript :
[http://foaas.herokuapp.com/donut/bob%3Cscript%3EsetTimeout%2...](http://foaas.herokuapp.com/donut/bob%3Cscript%3EsetTimeout%28function%28%29%7Balert%28%22no,%20really%22%29;%7D,2000%29;%3C%2Fscript%3E/zumth)

~~~
darkarmani
Doesn't this mean you can do any kind of cross-site scripting? Like redirect
to goatse.cx?

------
webwarrior
That's not the first service of such kind: see
[http://natribu.org/en/](http://natribu.org/en/) (lacks an API however :-)

------
icpmacdo
I wonder if there will be as many comments as usual complaining about any type
of profanity.

~~~
taftster
Well, if there are, you will now have a service to tell them. I think it's the
/off/:name/:from method.

------
kingofthekongs
Nice one! creative use of technology and gives a vent to instant
frustrations..bravo!

------
tzaman
Very useful, I think I'll implement this inside of an exception handler :)

------
dsugarman
how good is the enterprise tech support for this api?

------
kalimatas
Technology serves people! Nice joke :)

------
kevin
Solid documentation.

------
kaushikt
is this on github ?

